# German Shepherd Weight Almost 15 Weeks



## junkang97 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello.
My German Shepherd puppy will be turning 5 weeks old in 2 days time and he currently weights 14.6kg. May I know whether that weight is normal or is he underweight, fellow GSD experts ?
He did not seem to eat as much from the day we got him. He isn't so greedy anymore.

He is currently eating Royal Canin ( MAXI Junior ) and gets like some chicken meat or other meat everyday.

May I know how can I put him on weight ? Thank you.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

junkang97 said:


> Hello.
> My German Shepherd puppy will be turning *5 weeks old* in 2 days time and he currently weights 14.6kg.


*Do you mean he will be 15 weeks? 
*
At 16 weeks males range from 16 to 18 kg with 17 kg being the average. As he is really still only 14 weeks (assuming you meant 15 weeks) then I would say he is a very good weight at 14.6 kg.

Here is a *guideline* we use in Australia.

*German Shepherd Weight for Age Growth Chart* 
1 month – male range 2.5-4, average 3.5 - female range 2- 3.5, average 3
2 month – male range 6- 9, average 7 – female range 5- 7.5, average 6.5
3 month - male range 10-14, average 12 – female range 8- 12, average 10
4 month – male range 16-18, average 17 – female range 13-16, average 15
5 month – male range 18-22, average 21 – female range 16-20, average 18
6 month – male range 22-26, average 24 – female range 20-22, average 21
7 month – male range 26-28, average 27 – female range 22-24, average 23
8 month – male range 28-30, average 29 – female range 24-26, average 25
9 month – male range 29-32, average 31 – female range 25-27, average 26
10 month – male range 30-33, average 32 – female range 26-28, average 27
11 month – male range 30-34, average 33 – female range 27-29, average 28
12 month – male range 32-34, average 34 – female range 27-29, average 28
18 month – male range 32-36, average 36 – female range 27-30, average 28
24 month – male range 32-38, average 37 – female range 28-30, average 29
36 month – male range 36-40, average 38 – female range 28-32, average 30

Some generalizations on growth rates

1. Males – between 12-20 weeks on average are gaining up to 1-1.25 kg max /week.
 - between 20-26 weeks, gaining .75-1kg max per week.
 - between 26-35 weeks gaining .5-.75kg/week

Male GSD’s largely stop growing in height by 9 months and may gain an extra 1cm (maximum )in height by 15 months. 

2. Females - between 12-20 weeks are gaining up to .75-1kg maximum week, 
 - between 20-26 weeks, gaining .5-.75kg maximum week, 
 - between 26-32 weeks, gaining .25-.5kg/week

Female GSD’s largely stop growing in height by 8 months of age and may gain up to 1cm in height by 12-15 months of age.

#The weight of a puppy (male or female) at 4 months (16 weeks) is roughly ½ the adult end weight.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think 31lbs at 15 weeks is a nice size. don't try
to put weight on your pup. use the charts as a
guide line. weight is different for each pup.


----------



## junkang97 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry ! I meant he is almost 17 weeks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think a 17 week old pup weighing 31lbs or so is still
a good weight for that age. feed him good, exercise, love him,
train him and socialize him and you're "good to go".



junkang97 said:


> Sorry ! I meant he is almost 17 weeks.


----------



## junkang97 (Nov 10, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i think a 17 week old pup weighing 31lbs or so is still
> a good weight for that age. feed him good, exercise, love him,
> train him and socialize him and you're "good to go".


Thanks !! Sure will. Do you want me to keep you updated with pictures ?


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

I really like that chart. It doesn't just stop after one year. Especially when there is still some development left after a year.


----------

